# Off Bike > Ankündigungen und Fragen zum Board >  Pimp my Right Column!

## noox

Ich hab die rechte Spalte etwas modifiziert.

Oben findet sich ein Suchfeld. Hier können via Google alle Rangers-Seiten (www.dh-rangers.com, https://downhill-rangers.com und www.downhill-board.com) durchsucht werden. Das Suchergebnis ist natürlich nicht tagesaktuell. Aber im Vergleich zur Forumssuche können alle Inhalte durchsucht werden. Ganz uneigennützig ist es allerdings nicht: Ich möchte eben mal die Google Site-Search testen.

Darunter kommt ein Foto aus der Rangers-Galerie. Es werden alle 15 Minuten die "besten" 9 Pics des letzten Monats anhand diverser Kriterien ausgewählt und abwechselnd angezeigt. Auf der Thread-Ansichts-Seite werden bis zu drei Bilder in der rechten Spalte (nicht direkt untereinander) angezeigt. Die Bilder sollen dazu dienen, die Galerie noch etwas mehr zu pushen. Außerdem sollen sie die Seite etwas auflockern und zu etwas mehr Aufmerksamkeit für die rechte Spalte führen.

Am Ende habe ich noch die Web 2.0 oder Social Networking (wer erfindet noch einen blöderen Namen) Links hinzugefügt. Hier könnt ihr "Fan" von der Downhill-Rangers Seite auf Facebook werden, dem Downhill-Rangers Gezwitscher auf Twitter folgen, auf MySpace Freunde von uns werden, auf Youtube ein paar Downhill-Rangers Videos ansehen oder den Downhill-Rangers News-Feed abonnieren.

----------


## tribune

schaut super aus :Wink:

----------


## cyberuhu

Das mit dem wechselnden Foto halte ich für eine gute Idee!

----------


## pAz

fehler oder einzelfall?

----------


## Marvin Tille

Denke, das es normal ist, weil größere Bilder eben nicht komplett angezeigt werden  :Confused:  Bei mir ist es zumindest auch bei vielen Bildern so  :Confused: 


Edit: Vor allem bei Vertikalen Bildern und bei sehr großen Bildern, weil die Spalte ja nur Quadratisch anzeigt.

----------


## noox

Ja, da kann man vorerst nicht's machen. Eventuell bastle ich mal was dazu, dass man den Ausschnitt angeben kann. D.h. das Moderatoren das per Klick verändern können.

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

fällt aber eigentlich nicht so auf...
wenn man sich das bild genauer anschaun will, kann man´s ja eh anklicken
und ein ausschnitt schaut sowieso besser aus, als das bild wird verzerrt dargestellt...

----------

